# My Betta Drawing - Taking Commisions!



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi guys! Im going to start drawing bettas. 









^Here is my first attempt!^ Im proud of it, but it's not anything special. 
I apologize for the horrible camera quality. When I get a better shot of my drawing, i will replace it. 

For practice, I will be taking commisions! I only do sketches and plain drawings, no colours. I will do backgrounds, your betta's name and your name if you like! I sign all of my drawings. 

Please comment and post any tips you have to share!
Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very pretty (and cute X]) can you do lunar, luna ,and straw berry?:
lunar:
















he a DBT just to say
luna:








my other pics are blurry and she is a comb tail
and my wittle strawberry:
























she is a VT 
she is a momma an i wanna to feel special XP


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks! Ill do my best! Do you have any pictures of Lunar flaring? It might help me get a better idea of his fins.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no i don't =[. and right now am not even home & half of his fins got torned in a filter


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Is that why his fins are ragged? Do you want me to draw him with normal DT fins?

I'm almost done with your females.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea why not? it's also he has a droopy tails lol


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

So DT fins? Okay! Im going to post the drawings to night! Im almost done...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thxs


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Requests or Commissions?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i has request! uhm, lemme find a picture o_o


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol

I'm sorry about not posting the drawing yet! They are finished, but we had Internet issues and I was unable to load them! I will upload them as soon as I can tonight!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops... I meant to post requests!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im sorry, but Im having alot of trouble with my computer and I cant upload the photos....I feel bad. Sorry!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im really sorry for posting four times in a row....

Here they are:









^Here's Lunar! Im sorry about the horrible photo quality!^









^Your CT girl! I had alot of trouble with her eye....^









^Strawberry!^

I will not be taking anymore requests!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry just read the post never mind


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks you so much , i love how you did luna's eye's it gave her a serious look that she has =D i love 'em


----------

